# Levitation Project



## Perpetual3am (Nov 19, 2007)

I spent a few minutes looking for you Mooz and it really seems like they don't want to sell their stuff. You would think that the catalogue would have the ordering info somewhere inside but no deal Maclutchin. I looked around on some forums as well and lots of people ask the question "where to buy" but never seem to get an answer...even on their own myspace page. Weird. 

Rad stuff so if you ever do find out, post it up.


----------



## Mooz (Aug 14, 2007)

I'm starting to think it may only be carried in SLC/Park City shops. Shit, I'd pay shipping from Japan if I could just find it.


----------



## Mooz (Aug 14, 2007)

Found some info. Backcountry.com will be carrying their whole line this fall. Read: I will be a broke mofo this fall haha


----------



## chags613 (Jul 26, 2008)

when i was at high cascade i saw alot of their stuff sick shirts and their american apparel so super comfy


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2008)

Reminds me of the Grenade crew


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2008)

THANKS FOR THE PROPS ON OUR MOVEMENT!!!!!

BACKCOUNTRY.COM WILL CARRY OUR LINE THIS YEAR AND ALL OF THEIR OTHER SHOPS LIKE DOGFUNK AND WHISKEY MILITIA. WE ARE TRYING TO KEEP THINGS SMALL AND EXCLUSIVE AND WILL ADD A LOT MORE SHOPS FOR NEXT SEASON. OUR SHIRTS ARE ACTUALLY MADE IN OUR FACTORY IN PERU. THE SHIRTS THAT WERE GIVEN OUT AT MT HOOD WERE AMERICAN APPAREL BUT IF YOU PURCHASE ONE OF OUR SHIRTS THEY ARE OUR OWN CUSTOM FIT AND MADE FROM ORGANIC COTTON OUT OF PERU.

IF YOU EVER HAVE QUESTIONS YOU CAN EMAIL US AT [email protected] 

KEEP CHECKING FOR NEW VIDEOS 

The Levitation Project - WEBISODE


THANKS


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2008)

For The Past 2 Years We Have Only Given Gear To Our Team Riders And Just Traveled The World Putting Up Stickers/shredding And Filming Everything.....we Have Put A Few Limited Pieces Out At Places In Japan And Mt Hood But We Will Start To Distribute To More Shops In The Us Next Fall. 
Backcountry.com Will Have Our Gear From Mid Sept Until It Sells Out And Then Its Gone Until Next Fall. Check Out Blog.thelevitationproject.com For The Day Our Order Ships. It Wont Last Long


Thanks Again


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2008)

The Levitation Project - 08/09 Catalog

THIS SITE YOU CAN VIEW WHAT IS AVAILABLE THIS YEAR


----------



## Mooz (Aug 14, 2007)

THE LP said:


> For The Past 2 Years We Have Only Given Gear To Our Team Riders And Just Traveled The World Putting Up Stickers/shredding And Filming Everything.....we Have Put A Few Limited Pieces Out At Places In Japan And Mt Hood But We Will Start To Distribute To More Shops In The Us Next Fall.
> Backcountry.com Will Have Our Gear From Mid Sept Until It Sells Out And Then Its Gone Until Next Fall. Check Out Blog.thelevitationproject.com For The Day Our Order Ships. It Wont Last Long
> 
> 
> Thanks Again


I scored a beanie from one of your riders when I was up there. I definately love the gear especially the red hoodie. Where can I get some stickers? And by some I mean enough to cover my board, my car, the washington national's stadium, Kim Kardashian's ass... ok well maybe not THAT many stickers.


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2008)

We are a company that is trying to be somewhat GREEN. To make a sticker that is big enough to cover Kim Kardashian's ass could be very harmful to our planet and leave a HUGE CARBON FOOT PRINT all up in her ass. We will actually have a "get stickers" function on our new site starting this fall. Keep checking back. We might be able to give one that could work on Paris Hilton's ass. 

Cruise over and sign up for our blog at blog.thelevitationproject.com and you will get all the updates when we are putting up new vids or launching our new site. 


THANKS

The Levitation Project


----------



## Mooz (Aug 14, 2007)

Hah! I like this guy already. 

As for the rest of you, check out the blog it's pretty damn entertaining.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2008)

it sounds like Mooz got a job with LP.....


----------



## Mooz (Aug 14, 2007)

Simply^Ride said:


> it sounds like Mooz got a job with LP.....


No but I did get a blow job from your mom AND your sister. 

Yes it's mom joke wednesday.












I really did get a blowjob from your sister though.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2008)

I have a sister  is she HOT???

gigidy gigidy gooo.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2008)

levitation project!!! thanks for hooking us up with tshirts at cobra dogs some random day at hood!! you guys are seriously badass!!

simply- your boobs are simply fucking amazing, I can't stop watching them!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2008)

SNOW GYPSY

Your welcome. Hood/HCSC is always sweet and even better with a COBRA DOG. 

If you guys haven't seen Snowboarder Community you should get over there and sign up.


----------



## Mooz (Aug 14, 2007)

FYI Some LP gear is on sale on Dogfunk now. I ordered some of the thermals and they're freaking awesome.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2009)

oh I forgot to tell you that they have gear at a shop out here in bmore... lemme kno if you wanna go and pick some stuff up...


----------



## Mooz (Aug 14, 2007)

snowgypsy said:


> oh I forgot to tell you that they have gear at a shop out here in bmore... lemme kno if you wanna go and pick some stuff up...



There's a good chance I may stab you next time I see you. Why didn't you tell me sooner?


----------

